# Letterman theme



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys.
Anyone have a chart for the David Letterman theme song? Or maybe a place to find it?

Tried google, Ultimate guitar tabs, the usual spots...no luck.

Really just looking for the changes/chords.
Any help is appreciated.

cheers

james


----------

